# Are you ready for Cato?



## kennyp2339 (Nov 25, 2014)

Winter storm Cato is going to hit inland east coast tomorrow with heavy rain, sleet and snow. My area is forecasted to receive between 12-16" of wet heavy snow, while 10 miles away they should get between 4-8" of snow. I will be taking pictures though out today showing how I am getting ready, there is a chance that this will be a wet heavy snow event so there is a possibility of scattered power outages. I also have a huge half dead oak tree probably greater than 250yrs old that hopefully come down ( has a good lean to it)


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 25, 2014)

I still refuse to acknowledge these named winter storms. . . . when I was younger it was just a snow storm . . . hurricanes had names, not every storm that blew through.


----------



## ewdudley (Nov 25, 2014)

"_*Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam*_"  --Cato the Elder

Not looking good for Hannibal MO, or Hannibal NY?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't like the naming of the winter storms either, but I'll run with it because its funny what the media does to boast there ratings " in the name of $afety"


----------



## BurnIt13 (Nov 25, 2014)

This is when procrastinating bites you in the butt.  I waited a little too long to put a new roof on my garage....it involved reframing everything and building a new support beam.  The process took longer than expected and just got finished.

Now guess what....all the stuff that was in the garage is stacked on top of my wood stacks 150' away from the house.  Guess what this coming weekends project was?  Put the stuff back in the garage and bring 3 cords of wood to the house.

Going to be a little difficult with a bunch of snow on the ground....and on my wood stacks.

3 days ago there was no storm on the horizon, and no need to rush.  Now all of a sudden snowmageddon is here.  Great.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't like named winter storms, or a polar vortex. 

I've been wondering what the hot new weather trend would be this year, but there doesn't seem to be anything exciting. Maybe 'polar vortex' was big enough to get another season out of it.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 25, 2014)

"Weather Weenies" are just looking for ways to sensationalize  weather events , im with Jake, to me its silly to "name" snowstorms,  did the lake effect last week that dumped all that snow on Buffalo have a name?

look back at hurricane Sandy, wasnt a massive hurricane as they go , ive lived in the southeast all my civilian life , and seen storms over the years that made sandy look like a spring shower, but sandy was labeled a "superstorm"? really?  hate to think what it would have looked like if a Katrina, or Camille had hit up there. from what ive read Hazel may have been more powerful than sandy (back in the 50's) followed almost the same track as sandy did ,. difference is the cost of the damage (inflation i guess) and the media coverage


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2014)

This winter storm naming thing came from The Weather Channel. Our local weather guys never mention the names.


----------



## danimal1968 (Nov 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> This winter storm naming thing came from The Weather Channel. Our local weather guys never mention the names.



Sadly, the Weather Channel in the last few years has gone from being a voice of calm when everyone else is overhyping things to now leading the hype.

That's when they're even covering the weather and not running some reality show...


----------



## mstoelton (Nov 25, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> I don't like the naming of the winter storms either, but I'll run with it because its funny what the media does to boast there ratings " in the name of $afety"



Insurance companies also reduce coverage for named storms FYI


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 25, 2014)

Next they will be naming rain storms,

and sunny days.


----------



## danimal1968 (Nov 25, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> Insurance companies also reduce coverage for named storms FYI



It is true that some policies raise the deductible for damage for a storm named by the National Weather Service "any other recognized meteorological authority."  To date, I don't think insurance companies have deemed The Weather Channel as a "recognized meteorological authority."

The Insurance Information Institute, an industry group, said in 2013 that the Weather Channel names wouldn't trigger those policy provisions.  It's statements aren't binding on insurers but I think most would follow this.

http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/east/2013/02/14/281286.htm


----------



## CaptSpiff (Nov 25, 2014)

danimal1968 said:


> Sadly, the Weather Channel .....
> That's when they're even covering the weather and not running some reality show...



Or re-running it for the 15th time.



mstoelton said:


> Insurance companies also reduce coverage for named storms FYI



My policy with Lib Mut cites a "Named Storm" exclusionary clause also. First noticed it a half dozen years ago.
I don't recall the fine print, but for that reason hearing the weather channel naming storms bugs the heck out of me too!


----------



## CaptSpiff (Nov 25, 2014)

danimal1968 said:


> The Insurance Information Institute, an industry group, said in 2013 that the Weather Channel names wouldn't trigger those policy provisions.  It's statements aren't binding on insurers but I think most would follow this.



And that uncertainty drives my annoyance!

This post however is giving me the inspiration to reread my policy,... now where did I put it?


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 25, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> Insurance companies also reduce coverage for named storms FYI



I NEVER knew that, very interesting.

"snow flurry Alfalfa is due to dust the east coast of Lake George later this afternoon"


----------



## danimal1968 (Nov 25, 2014)

CaptSpiff said:


> And that uncertainty drives my annoyance!
> 
> This post however is giving me the inspiration to reread my policy,... now where did I put it?



Might also be worth an inquiry to your insurance agent.  There is no reason that they shouldn't be able to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 25, 2014)

i wonder if the recent "naming" policy would affect the policies if they were signed before this type of storm's being named occurred, one would almost think you could argue it as "ex post facto"   i dunno if it would apply to civil contracts the same as in criminal law but im not a lawyer so i guess i shouldnt know


----------



## danimal1968 (Nov 25, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> i wonder if the recent "naming" policy would affect the policies if they were signed before this type of storm's being named occurred, one would almost think you could argue it as "ex post facto"   i dunno if it would apply to civil contracts the same as in criminal law but im not a lawyer so i guess i shouldnt know



Mike, there is certainly an argument that things shouldn't change after the policy is issued, though ex post facto specifically refers to criminal laws.  There is a similar concept for contracts.  However, most insurance policies only run for a year, and TWC started naming winter storms with Sandy in 2012 so most policies in effect today would have been renewed after winter storms started to be named.  

However, there is a legal doctrine that because the insurance companies write the policy language, the policies are construed in the manner least favorable to them, so it is likely that the "any other recognized meteorological authority" would be taken to refer to another governmental entity and not a member of the media.

As I've posted, I'm pretty sure that the industry has not tried to push this one.  I think there would have been a howl about it if they had.  Instead, there's just a handful of blog posts talking about the possibility, and some industry guidance that the named storms provision applies only to tropical storms named by the NWS or NOAA.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 25, 2014)

which certainly proves the need for my "disclaimer" about being a member of the bar ( not a member but attend a bar occasionally)

thanks danimal glad someone knew what i was talking about incorrect as i was


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 25, 2014)

kennyp2339 said:


> Winter storm Cato



What was A and B ?????????????


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's today's prep work
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
bring wood in the garage
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
put the plow on the truck
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
clean up all the left over leaves
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
secure the tarps on my 3 year plan.. I have one more but I need a little darkness


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ColdNH (Nov 26, 2014)

fairly ready, would have liked to have another cord of hardwood stacked in the garage but I'm guessing I will have another opportunity before real winter sets in. I cant imagine this snow will last that long considering the ground is completely unfrozen.

in a mad rush put up the christmas lights last night. still need to get new tires for the truck, but the snowblower and sleds are prepped and ready to go.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 26, 2014)

The 1st storm of the season is always a major pita, but now it's time to sit back and take in the views... So far about an inch and a half


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 26, 2014)

Up to 6 inches now... Trees are getting very heavy, I can hear limbs snapping in the woods


----------



## Knots (Nov 26, 2014)

Two hours ago it was late fall.  Now it's winter.  Dang!  I was making good progress on the woodpiles before this....


----------



## btuser (Nov 26, 2014)

Lost power about an hour ago.  Should've down better on my storm supplies.  (Gas, beer running pretty low).  Didn't think we would lose it but its not looking good.  4 down power lines within a mile.


----------



## pen (Nov 26, 2014)

btuser said:


> Lost power about an hour ago.  Should've down better on my storm supplies.  (Gas, beer running pretty low).  Didn't think we would lose it but its not looking good.  4 down power lines within a mile.



Hope you have a back up bottle of booze!

Power stayed on here.  We used to have the power out several times a week, and multiple times a year for 6+ hours, or days.  Haven't had a problem with that in 5 years or so (the same age my generator is).  I think my neighbors owe me a thank you,,,,,, or just maybe it was the tree work they did on about 15 miles of road that was about 10 years overdue.

Had 9 inches here today, still snowing, but probably won't get more than another 1/4 inch or so looking at the radar and what's coming down.

My snowblower just did its first job of it's 30th season, and for the first time, gave me a little trouble.  Shut down like I tripped a safety switch, turned it off, or ran flat out of gas 4 times. Took a few minutes before it was willing to restart the first time, then started right back up the other times it stalled, but then ran great for the last 20-some minutes I needed it.  Ran great the first hour or two.  Since it's intermittent, time will tell what I find, but hoping I just got some heavy, wet snow somewhere that was giving me an electrical issue and it's a one time thing.  Our snow usually (thankfully) isn't as heavy as this was.

Good luck to all cleaning out in preparation for Thanksgiving, and I hope it's a great one for all as well.

pen


----------



## btuser (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not a religious man, but at times like these when I'm trapped in a house full of women with no power I thank God for the generator.

Gonna try cooking the turkey on the grill


----------



## hockeypuck (Nov 27, 2014)

Southern nh is in for another multiday outage.  Boooo.  4th one in 6 years.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 27, 2014)

So far, a few power flickers, (knock wood). About a foot here, wet, heavy, got the truck warmed up and cleaned off about 20 minutes before my plow guy showed up, so that worked out well. Looks like it's about over, few flakes still driftin' down .............Have a good one, everybody ................................


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 27, 2014)

I got called into work last night for power outages, people are mad at me lol like its my fault we got a foot of wet heavy snow.. Anyway triple time is awesome


----------



## hockeypuck (Nov 27, 2014)

Kenny...amherst nh...new boston rd first


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol... Morris county today


----------



## btuser (Nov 27, 2014)

Went out to get gas this morning and over a dozen saplings were crossing the driveway.  End of the road had a utility pole snapped in two, with the transformer on the other side of the street.  I counted over 10 breaks/shorts in the distribution line in less than 3 miles to the main road.  It's not a heavily populated road, so we're out for a few days.  

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## begreen (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like 67,000 in ME are without power. Time for some creative turkey roasting.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 27, 2014)

My favorite way to make a turkey in using a the charbroil oiless fryer, season the turkey with creoloe butter, simply the best without the oil clean up and not dried out like the oven roasting method


----------



## ColdNH (Nov 28, 2014)

We ended up with 14" plus another 1" last night. Had turkey day at the in-laws in the dark yestarday. Only lost power for an hour here by some miracle. 54% of town has been out for over 24 hours. Sure is pretty tho. Free wood is already popping up on craigslist so that's a silver lining


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2014)

I was waiting for someone to post a shot of Green Hornet's able driver. (Though his name is spelled Kato).


----------

